# John Williams - A Musical Genius (film composer)



## Sparks (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello,

Being a lifelong fan of John Williams and his works, I decided to put together a video tribute with music illustrated by pictures and video clips.

There is a diverse collection of musical scores in this video including: Star Wars (especially), Jaws, E.T., Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Schindler's List, Harry Potter, Saving Private Ryan, Superman, Indiana Jones, A.I. Artificial Intelligence, Home Alone, and Jurassic Park.






Here's the link as well: 



I'd recommend at least 720p.

I made this video for those that love great music and brilliant composers such as John Williams. It took quite a while to put together.

I hope that many will enjoy it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You have to admit that Close Encounters motif is more recognizable now than the Big Ben chimes. It may be a bit of a cliche now, but when it came out I remember it being so simple, obvious, yet new. It works scrambled too. I was always amazed in the movie when a group of chanters in -- India? Nepal? Anyway, when this group of chanters recites the motif with what we think of as the last two notes first. At least it sounds that way to me. Yet it's still quite the same motif. There aren't many other elegantly obvious examples of this kind of musical acrobatics so vital to classical music fans.

In many ways I get bigger kick out of his pre-Star Wars efforts though. I love the spiky rhythms of his TV show themes.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

My favourite. Brilliant theme. It will never be forgotten. _The Imperial March_.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Some non-film excerpts by John Williams:











Some notable non-film recordings of John Williams music:


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

i love and hate john williams. firstly everything he composes sounds the same, there are pieces in indiana jones that are ripped right out of star wars. and further than that he has very clear influences from a number of composers. some pieces sound a LOT like his works...but the nostalgic love i have for star wars and other films makes the music always cherished in my heart


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2010)

John Williams is probably my all-time favourite composer. It's thanks to him and Bernard Herrmann I started exploring orchestral music in the first place, so I owe him (them) everything. He has been a great source of inspiration in many ways, not only musically. And I mean, take a look at his output since the early 70s! Pure class, all of it.

I'd say my favourites are:

1. *The Star Wars Trilogy (Episodes 4-6)*
2. *Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade*
3. *E.T.*
4. *Home Alone*
5. *Jaws*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

He made a flute concerto??? I would play it but... D: Sounds Serialist. Why couldn't he make it sound like one of his movie scores?? :'(


----------



## Sparks (Feb 17, 2011)

Indeed Weston, it is depressing that such brilliance in the Close Encounters score is often overlooked. And like you said, his older compositions do have a rather spiky rhythm, most fitting for their time.

Those concertos by John Williams are most interesting, they sound as if they would fit right into a movie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

So far, Williams has written concerti for flute, violin, tuba (also arranged for bass trombone), clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, cello, french horn, viola, and harp -- a prodigious output by any standard, and all of them quite fine. Have heard all but the harp concerto, which premiered last season with the BSO. A couple don't have official recordings as far as I know but most are represented on disc. Definitely worth checking out, regardless of whether you're a fan of his film music (which I emphatically am)

There's one or two really good recordings of the Violin concerto out there, which is probably the most serious of the bunch (it was occasioned by the death of his first wife), including a brand new one from Naxos (http://www.amazon.com/Williams-Concerto-Violin-Orchestra/dp/B004KMDBKA/jwfancom-20). I'm especially partial to his adagios, with the violin, cello, and horn lyrical movements standing out for me.

There are some more impressive concert works of his, including the Sinfonietta, Heartwood, Soundings, Duo Concertante, Elegy.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

DUEL OF THE FATES
The only good thing to come out of The Phantom Menace.


----------



## Huge (Dec 24, 2006)

Excellent thread. Williams is an extremely talented composer, that doesn't get nearly enough recognition in the classical music world (and way too much ignorant snobby criticism). My personal favourite is the Star Wars theme, but I also like Indiana Jones.


----------

